# IUI - chances of a BFP first time round



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Well Im off to do my first IUI on the 24th of Sept in Reprofit and so so excited. I know it might not work but I actually feel like Im doing something constructive.

So I was wondering if anyone had success stories that could give people like me some hope!! 

Love
H x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

well the odds are around 10% per cycle but there are quite a few of us who have got our beautiful BFPs from IUI so there's no reason why you shouldn't too.  i got mine on my second cycle.
good luck


----------



## birdnbee (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi H
I had a BFP first time round (no meds) and now have a beautiful son - so it definitely does happen!
I'm also waiting for result after IUI on 23 Sept. (TTC a sibling now)
Best of luck

Bird


----------



## Ro1 (Jul 8, 2009)

We had a BFP 1st time of completed medicated IUI treatment after 2 over stimmed IUI cycles - BFP's do happen on the 1st go and we have a beautiful daughter now, our clinic told us we had a 10% chance and we feel very lucky.  That 2 week wait was excruitating, and I thought it couldn't be a BFP due to pains and a touch of bleeding, but it was.  Although the infertility journey is sooo emotionally painful and it can seem so overwhelming and impossible, but miracles do happen everyday.  People who knew we were trying said to me "try to relax and it will happen" but that is so hard.  I used this site to stay positive and it really helped, I wish you all the best and hope you get your BFP soon.


----------



## jo11 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi
I got a BFP on third medicated cycle - good luck x


----------



## ncun1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi,

I'm due to have my first IUI tomorrow so fingers crossed they happen first time for us!

Nikki


----------

